# In memory of Victor Young



## TudorMihai

I will pay a tribute to the great Victor Young on this page.

Born on August 8, 1900, in Chicago, Victor Young was sent to Poland in 1908 to live with his grandparents after his mother died. He studied at the Warsaw Conservatory and, after graduating, he began his career as a concert violinist with the Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra. After a concert a music lover was so impressed by Young's performance that he gave him a 1730 Guarnerius violin. The day after Young died the violin, which was given to the care of Henry Hill, mysteriously disappeared.

Young returned to Chicago in the 1920s where he became the musical director for the Balana and Katz cinema chain. In 1931 he moved to Los Angeles after signing a contract with Brunswick Records, becoming one of the most famous radio conductors of his time.

In 1935 he accepted a post as musical director and composer at Paramount Pictures, thus beginning a 20 year film career. During this time he worked in over 300 films and achieved great recognition. He was known especially for his songs, some considering him the best songwriter Hollywood has ever seen. He wrote memorable songs such as "When I Fall in Love" (One Minute to Zero), "Blue Star" (The Medic), "Stella by Starlight" (The Uninvited), "Love Letters" (Love Letters), "My Foolish Heart" (My Foolish Heart), "Around the World" (Around the World in 80 Days) and "Written on the Wind" (Written on the Wind).

He received 22 Academy Award nominations (including four nominations in 1940 and 1941) but, sadly, his only Academy Award was given to him posthumously for Around the World in 80 Days in 1957.

Victor Young died on November 11, 1956 after suffering a cerebral hemorrhage at the age of 56. All his possessions (including his scores and his Oscar) were donated to the Brandeis University in Massachusetts where they are housed to this day.

Here are a few examples of his music:


----------



## Ukko

"The Quiet Man"! Maureen O'Hara. I fell in love.


----------



## Ukko

The software bit me again! A dupe.


----------



## velveteyes

I am the niece of the late Victor Young. You have his birth year incorrect. He was born August 8, 1899 not 1900.

The violin you speak of as having disappeared. It was left for my father, Henry Hill, and was gone when the family returned to the house after Uncle Victor died.

All his possessions were left by my Aunt, Rita Young, to Brandeis University in Waltham, MA. The university didn't have the room to show everything and gave half of the collection to The Boston Public Library. There, music student can check out music to study, which is what our family wanted.

I donated the entire score of The Medic television program to The University of California at Los Angeles for their music library. I wanted his music to be where my children and theirs could go and see the musical scores.

Sincerely,
Mrs. Bobbie Hill Fromberg,
Los Angeles, CA


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> "The Quiet Man"! Maureen O'Hara. I fell in love.


One of the best filmic fights that I've seen.


----------



## TudorMihai

velveteyes said:


> I am the niece of the late Victor Young. You have his birth year incorrect. He was born August 8, 1899 not 1900.


It is interesting that, on his grave, his birth year is marked "1901". So we have three years of birth: 1899, 1900 and 1901 

http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=8003


----------



## John 3313

I became aware of Victor Young after seeing _The Uninvited_ for the first time, in 1983, and falling in love with his hauntingly beautiful theme, _To Stella by Starlight_. Finding new interpretations and recordings of this composition is a hobby of mine. I can certainly say he has made my life richer.

John


----------



## Loge

Shane is one of my favourites from him.


----------



## John 3313

All these compositions posted so far are so unique and beautiful. I'm new on the forum otherwise I would post a few of my own.

John


----------

